# Tall riding boots



## NativePony (Jun 17, 2018)

If you've exhausted the off the peg market, I'd look at made to measure. Lots of companies offer a M2M service as well as off the peg boots 🙂

Good luck in your tall boot quest!


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

NativePony said:


> If you've exhausted the off the peg market, I'd look at made to measure. Lots of companies offer a M2M service as well as off the peg boots 🙂
> 
> Good luck in your tall boot quest!



well I mean sure I have looked but most styles aren't marked as if they are for taller people or shorter people. I have also looked at the sizing and sometimes I end up finding my size but it ends up being the slim calf or a super wide calf. I also find that lots of places that sell this stuff end up never having much for shorter people or for not so average calves. some places won't even help you out with stock stuff they sell unless u actually know your measurements. its like not everyone is going to own a sewing tape measure to make measurements. also where I live in Washington state there are very few stores here that even sell riding boots and if they do they want 500 to 1,000 or more sadly. I mean I can spend bout 200 or there bouts but most people claim u can't find any tall boots in a price range like that unless u shell out way more or get cheap paddock boots.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Well, sewing measuring tapes aren’t really expensive. I bought one for this exact reason and it came in handy for all sorts of other things.

Someone please correct me if I’m wrong, but tall boots are supposed to hit the back of your knee when brand new because they “drop” at the ankles after a while? They should not get damaged at the top at all. I bought all of mine like that that and they did drop and there was no damage to the top of the boot.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

rmx77 said:


> I wouldn't want something that hits the back of my knee bend and then starts deforming the top of the boot. hope someone out there can help


Yea..._actually you do._
You need to buy a boot about 1 1/2" - 2" higher to allow for the boot drop it is going to have happen.
Don't care what brand you buy, but if you buy a boot that comes to the back of your knee new, it will be to short once the drop happens.
If you still are that "off" in fitting then you may be able to buy and have alterations done to a boot...
To do custom or semi-customs you are talking about *a lot* of money...
Find out how much alterations would be of a cut-down height if you can find all the other fit details what you need.
Dover saddlery has tutorials and information...to find them go to Dover Equestrian Library 
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/how-to-check-the-fit-of-new-tall-boots/a/427/_
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/how-to-measure-for-tall-boots/a/428/ 
__
__Scroll to the bottom of Dover Saddlery website is the Dover Equestrian Library. Click it and it opens all kinds of tutorial help.}_

Follow the directions given on how to correctly measure your leg.
Measure your leg in stocking foot on a flat floor surface.
Up the back of the leg to the knee bend...now add for the boot drop.
All boot manufacturers have fitting charts if you look at any online catalog {Dover, Stateline}.
_Pay close attention to which chart goes to which model exact boot as it makes a difference._
Find the best match, then find a store with that exact boot and go try them on.
New boots are _not_ comfortable when first put on...they stab you in the back of the knee...
The leather _does_ have to conform to your leg, lay over at the top some, yes...
I have custom, fully custom boots and they were no different...
If you don't allow for that "drop" the boot will not fit properly...
Expect some discomfort as you break them in...wear them, do stairs in them and expect some sore legs.
Ride in them as nothing is going to break them in like riding does...but expect some changes in feel as you acclimate to new tall boots.
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

rmx77 said:


> well I mean sure I have looked but most styles aren't marked as if they are for taller people or shorter people. I have also looked at the sizing and sometimes I end up finding my size but it ends up being the slim calf or a super wide calf. I also find that lots of places that sell this stuff end up never having much for shorter people or for not so average calves. some places won't even help you out with stock stuff they sell unless u actually know your measurements. its like not everyone is going to own a sewing tape measure to make measurements. also where I live in Washington state there are very few stores here that even sell riding boots and if they do they want 500 to 1,000 or more sadly. I mean I can spend bout 200 or there bouts but most people claim u can't find any tall boots in a price range like that unless u shell out way more or get cheap paddock boots.


Keep in mind that the price pays for the longevity of the boot. My first set of tall boots were a crap brand (Saxon) for around $100, and I wore through the soles in less than two years. My current set of boots were $200, and now have holes around the zippers after a bit longer than the previous pair. Once you get around $300-400, you start getting things that will last a while, and once you hit the $1000+ mark, you can get fully custom boots, made to fit you perfectly.

I bought my sewing measuring tape for only $2 at Walmart - so not measuring yourself to get a good fit is a poor excuse. 

How often do you ride? If you are planning on just using these for a weekly lesson or purely for showing, a set of $100 boots would probably do you fine. If you ride multiple times a week, I would look around the $200 mark, but if you plan on using these daily or multiple times a day, you would probably want a bit nicer of a boot. You won't be saving any money if you have to replace your tall boots every year...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Get a piece of string and knot one end. Use that to measure, marking where the string meets itself. Then get out a ruler or regular tape measure. Heck if you don't have that then use a sheet of paper to estimate. 8 1/2 by 11. It can be evenly folded to get shorter measures and you can at least come close. If you have graph paper handy it is even easier as the grid is a set size.


I have always measured and been measured in the breech and sock I would wear so the measure around would be closest to accurate. I measure from the floor, up the side of the leg and to the bend (when sitting and legs bent at knee 90 degree) then add 1 1/2 to 2 inches for field boots. If you are going for dressage then the measure I don't think you add as much. Put your measurements here and someone may be familiar with a brand that covers your size. Include shoe size. It may be that you need a child's boot in a taller, wider measure if your foot is small enough. Or a narrow men's boot if your foot is a typical woman's width. I found mine on clearance because the style was changing so I ended up with a $500ish pair of boots for less than $250. It just took time and patience. Used boots may also be an option. My first pair was another deal from a company going out of business (customized) that I have had the calf widened and a back zip put in over the years. I recently sold that pair when my child out grew them; as they have been taken care of they have years left in them. Realize I initially only ever wore that first pair to show. I bought them when I was 20 and showed through college. I paid just over $300 and that was less than half price. They were put up for several years then I wore them to ride in until my pregnancy where my shoes size changed. They were put up again until my child wore them. I did lend them out for shows here and there. Once he was done a neighbor wore them for lessons and then I sold them to another student. All of that said there is nothing wrong with a good pair of paddock boots and half chaps unless you are showing upper levels. You have more flexibility and can work in them as well as ride.


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Yea..._actually you do._
> You need to buy a boot about 1 1/2" - 2" higher to allow for the boot drop it is going to have happen.
> Don't care what brand you buy, but if you buy a boot that comes to the back of your knee new, it will be to short once the drop happens.
> If you still are that "off" in fitting then you may be able to buy and have alterations done to a boot...
> ...




some boots are not designed to drop at all and are designed to stay stiff the whole time. I prefer boots that are already shorter for me cause I don't want things bugging me and I don't want boots that end up with a screwed up top half cause of my knee bend deforming the top of the boot. if only I could find a brand and style that is of what I am looking for at a good price then I would be set


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

ClearDonkey said:


> Keep in mind that the price pays for the longevity of the boot. My first set of tall boots were a crap brand (Saxon) for around $100, and I wore through the soles in less than two years. My current set of boots were $200, and now have holes around the zippers after a bit longer than the previous pair. Once you get around $300-400, you start getting things that will last a while, and once you hit the $1000+ mark, you can get fully custom boots, made to fit you perfectly.
> 
> I bought my sewing measuring tape for only $2 at Walmart - so not measuring yourself to get a good fit is a poor excuse.
> 
> How often do you ride? If you are planning on just using these for a weekly lesson or purely for showing, a set of $100 boots would probably do you fine. If you ride multiple times a week, I would look around the $200 mark, but if you plan on using these daily or multiple times a day, you would probably want a bit nicer of a boot. You won't be saving any money if you have to replace your tall boots every year...



I would want a pair I would use or wear all the time cause I would live in the boots big time cause I love tall boots big time


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

rmx77 said:


> some boots are not designed to drop at all and are designed to stay stiff the whole time. I prefer boots that are already shorter for me cause I don't want things bugging me and I don't want boots that end up with a screwed up top half cause of my knee bend deforming the top of the boot. if only I could find a brand and style that is of what I am looking for at a good price then I would be set


Dressage boots [dress boots] are stiffer in the top and have less ankle drop but still some.
I am not sure you realize the Spanish top is only on the outside of your knee, it does not go under your knee.
Honestly, you do want a boot that goes to the back of your knee where it is supposed to be sitting or you run the risk of it being to short and getting caught on the saddle flap bottom.
That is not only annoying but could be dangerous too.
If you are going to go through the trouble of purchasing boots then purchase boots that look appropriate for the job at hand.
If you don't like the "feel" of the high boot and stiff breaking in period, then seriously consider 1/2 chaps and paddock boots.
A good matched set are very hard to see they are not tall boots and many say are much more comfortable than riding in or wearing high boots...
You can't wear these boots with a pair of jeans stuck inside like the fashion is...they are made to be worn with breeches...of wear the pants over the outside but that defeats having people see you wearing tall boots.
Form fitting boots restrict your mobility some too...you can't bend and flex those leg muscles to bulging quite the same way...they do hold the leg and support.

If you have in mind something that is not made or currently available, having your heart set on tall boots then custom it is.
A boot-maker, boot fitter from a saddle-shop will measure you and counsel you on what you need but you _are_ the paying customer and will put in the order as you wish...
What you get in return will be solely your responsibility if you not like what you insisted upon. 

Of course, special orders are paid-for up-front when the order is placed....about $1,000.00 or so..if you're lucky.
I wish you good luck finding what you search for...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Dressage boots [dress boots] are stiffer in the top and have less ankle drop but still some.
> I am not sure you realize the Spanish top is only on the outside of your knee, it does not go under your knee.
> Honestly, you do want a boot that goes to the back of your knee where it is supposed to be sitting or you run the risk of it being to short and getting caught on the saddle flap bottom.
> That is not only annoying but could be dangerous too.
> ...



I do happen to love the super tall Spanish tops they have. I would love to find a brand that has the tallest one. also I would want to find one with a good zipper rather then a crappy zipper. also would want to find one with just the right calf not to tight and not to loose cause I am between slim and regular calf. slim calf boots are a little on the tighter end and regular calves leave a little room. I have been looking at tredstep, tuffrider, ariat and a few others that are what I can afford. some places I looked only have the slim calf in my size so its kinda hard to find my size off the rack kind of thing. if I could only find a pair with the tallest Spanish top and the right calf I would be set.


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

Horsef said:


> Well, sewing measuring tapes aren’t really expensive. I bought one for this exact reason and it came in handy for all sorts of other things.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I’m wrong, but tall boots are supposed to hit the back of your knee when brand new because they “drop” at the ankles after a while? They should not get damaged at the top at all. I bought all of mine like that that and they did drop and there was no damage to the top of the boot.


what I mean as damage is where the boot gets a little bit of bend to the top and then it stays bent/creased in spots at the top if to tall cause the boot is way to tall and hits the back of the knee bend and bends with the knee bend sadly.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

rmx77 said:


> what I mean as damage is where the boot gets a little bit of bend to the top and then it stays bent/creased in spots at the top if to tall cause the boot is way to tall and hits the back of the knee bend and bends with the knee bend sadly.


Get heel lifts and use them until the boots break in enough to drop. Solves the problem.


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

SteadyOn said:


> Get heel lifts and use them until the boots break in enough to drop. Solves the problem.



that would be an idea. now just to find the right style or brand and style. I would want to find a pair around 200 or so there of and be able to find ones with the tallest Spanish top. the other thing is finding the right calf size. the thing is that sure some places may have a style I love but never a calf size I can handle u see I am between slim and regular. slim is a little to tight at times and regular is a little on the slightly loose. some places I find may have my shoe or boot size but not the calf size like I say. well just what style to find what brand to find. what would be your ideas if at all


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Snug is good. REALLY snug can be good if the leather is good quality and it seems like it will break in and stretch. However, you don't want to be hurting your calves, and you of course don't want to bust your zipper!

It is definitely possible to have slightly-too-roomy boots taken in if necessary, so if you can't get them to fit satisfactorily in the calf, that is a possibility.

I'm kind of between sizes on calf width too. I went for slightly-too-roomy on my current pair and they're totally fine. If I were picky I'd have them altered, but they're close enough.


----------



## rmx77 (Jun 19, 2018)

SteadyOn said:


> Snug is good. REALLY snug can be good if the leather is good quality and it seems like it will break in and stretch. However, you don't want to be hurting your calves, and you of course don't want to bust your zipper!
> 
> It is definitely possible to have slightly-too-roomy boots taken in if necessary, so if you can't get them to fit satisfactorily in the calf, that is a possibility.
> 
> I'm kind of between sizes on calf width too. I went for slightly-too-roomy on my current pair and they're totally fine. If I were picky I'd have them altered, but they're close enough.



well I would love to have some awesome Spanish top ones ones with the tallest side top but which ones to find in my price range is the question. what would u think I should go with?


----------

